# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Te dik

## 123yy123

Hallo forum leden,
Ik ben een jongen van 13 jaar en weeg 60 kilo, mijn lengte weet ik niet precies maar dit zal rond zo een 165cm zijn. Ik vind mijzelf al een lang tijdje te dik, maar sinds ik na de zomer terug kwam van vakantie naar Spanje is het alleen maar erger geworden. Ik kom geen broek meer aan en ik heb zelfs al een beetje punttietjes. Elke keer als ik probeer wat minder te eten mislukt dit meestal al na een dag. Ik zit op kickboks en ik train 3 dagen in de week. Weet één van jullie misschien wat ik hiertegen kan doen.
P.S. geen tips over pilletjes etc.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.

----------


## Yv

Ik las net ergens dat als je 5 keer per dag gewoon eet, dat je daar al van afslankt. Waarschijnlijk omdat je dan geen hongergevoel meer hebt. Ik zou, als je het gevoel hebt dat je trek hebt in iets, even iets anders gaan doen. Bijvoorbeeld even kickboksoefeningen. Je moet namelijk niet echt op dieet gaan, omdat je nog in de groei bent. Wat je dan teveel hebt, gaat dan mee in je groei omhoog.

----------


## Adike

Overgewicht is een heel vervelend probleem zeker op jouw leeftijd. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken waardoor je gewicht toeneemt. Mijn beroep is natuurgeneeskundige en ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hulpverlener.

----------


## 123yy123

Het probleem is dat ik het elke keer probeer maar als ik me broer (hij juist heel slank en kan eten wat hij wil zonder aan te komen) een snoepje zie eten pak ik er ook één, of als ik op school ben is de verleiding te groot om een chocolade reep te halen en als ik thuis de chips zie kan ik me zelf niet weerhouden om er van te eten. Ik probeer het nu al zeker een maand of 5. Me moeder zei dat het gewoon me erfelijke aanleg is en dat ik het nou eenmaal heb, maar ik wil zo graag een strakke buik net als me broer en al me vrienden..

----------


## Adike

Je geeft al zelf aan wat je zwakke punten zijn. Belangrijk is om vervangende middelen te gebruiken op vaste tijdstippen, die wel lekkeren geznd zijn. Erfelijkheid zie ik niet want je broer is wel mager. Wel is het aangeleerd gedrag, dus ook weer af te leren. Het beste zou zijn om in therapie te komen.

----------

